
8×8 has acquired the Jitsi team and technology from Atlassian - Toumassa
https://jitsi.org/news/we-have-a-new-home-and-it-wont-impact-you/
======
AndyMcConachie
I've been futzing about with VoIP since the late 1990's. First as a developer
and test engineer and then as just an interested party. When ZRTP came out I
was excited, and then Jitsi was developed and I was interested. But everytime
I try Jitsi it has terrible quality issues.

About a month ago I evaluated it again, hoping it would have changed since I
last evaluated it 2-3 years ago. But it still had terrible quality issues.[1]
I want to use SIP instead of Skype, and I want to tell other people to use
SIP, but for that to happen Jitsi needs to stop sucking :(

I can only hope this acquisition means Jitsi gets better to a point where I
can recommend it, and use it myself. There's a lot to hate about Skype. It's a
closed protocol, it's owned by MS, and it's UI is garbage. But everytime I use
it I don't suffer from any A/V quality issues, which is actually the point.

[1] By this I mean scratchy audio and video between two test laptops. Whereas
Skype had no such problems.

~~~
indogooner
Have you tried Zoom?[1] Seems much better than Skype for business meetings.

[1] [https://zoom.us/](https://zoom.us/)

------
saghul
Interesting to see this here now :-)

I'm part of the Jitsi team, and made the transition from Atlassian to 8x8. I'm
happy to answer questions if any, to the best of my ability / capacity.

~~~
sthustfo
any thoughts on how much resources 8x8 would be devoting to continued
development of Jitsi? Given that you had pretty free run at atlassian.

~~~
saghul
All seems to indicate we'll continue the same path.

------
williamstein
Jitsi is awesome! We were using [https://appear.in](https://appear.in) for
video chat in [https://cocalc.com](https://cocalc.com), but appear.in made
dramatic changes recently to greatly increase the friction in dynamically
creating chatrooms. It was so bad, that we had to quit using appear.in, and
thought we might have to get rid of video chat altogether. However, after
searching, I found jitsi, which completely solves our problems, and is overall
much better, scalable, and robust than appear.in was for us. We currently use
jitsi's free hosted chatrooms (just go to
[https://meet.jit.si/[make](https://meet.jit.si/\[make) up anything here]) and
you get a chatroom created on the fly, but with Jitsi we have the option to
also easily host on our server if need be, since it's open source. In any
case, huge +1 to Jitsi , the team behind it, and the companies (Atlassian and
8x8) that are supporting the development of such fantastic open source
infrastructure!

------
mxstbr
It's interesting how Atlassian is selling many its offerings, first
HipChat/Stride to Slack[0] and now Jitsi.

I'm curious why that's happening, was there some sort of leadership change
that's trying to focus on "core business"?

[0]: [https://www.atlassian.com/blog/announcements/new-
atlassian-s...](https://www.atlassian.com/blog/announcements/new-atlassian-
slack-partnership)

~~~
chrisco255
No, Atlassian has the same leadership. In this case it was part of the
Stride/Slack situation, since Jitsi was part of HipChat/Stride.

------
yannovitch
Nice to see Jitsi here. I have studied in Strasbourg,France where Jitsi was
first developed and have followed its development from the very beginning. Big
up to you guys !

------
tn890
Never heard of 8x8 before. Anyone who used their services care to comment on
them?

~~~
waitwhatt
Yes, I've used them for the last year and their software is horrid and can
barely be used to make phone calls without crashing frequently. Also, their
support is quite crap.

That said, they pushed out an update about 3-4 months ago that improved
stability a lot.

------
kuon
I hope it will remain open source.

~~~
kuon
I just realized that the jitsi desktop client I use is no longer under direct
development from jitsi.

~~~
saghul
All Jitsi projects will remain Open Source.

------
Jnr
Doesn't seem like big news. IMHO Jitsi was never a particularly good product
and seems like Atlassian finally understood it. Maybe it is useful for some
businesses now but I don't see future for it.

